
Microsoft Hit with $2M Judgment in Sexual Harassment Case - kelukelugames
http://www.schwartzandperry.com/Blog/2014/October/Microsoft-Hit-with-2-Million-Judgment-in-Sexual-.aspx
======
kelukelugames
Happened in Oct 2014 but the title was too long.

Here is a link for the amended petition.

[http://www.thenationaltriallawyers.org/2014/05/amended-
petit...](http://www.thenationaltriallawyers.org/2014/05/amended-petition-in-
mercieca-v-microsoft/)

